
Show HN: Easy localising of React apps with plurals, numbers, dates and times - queicherius
https://github.com/queicherius/react-globe
======
queicherius
To explain a bit more: I was looking for a easy way to localise a React
application and to my surprise none of the solutions solved all the problems
(either translations OR numbers etc), and none of them (imo) offered an clean
interface. This is bascially a wrapper around a few libraries, a webpack
loader and a CLI tool for extracting messages.

